

A command line /me utility from IRC - jdefr89
http://jdefr.swippet.com
Use /me in your terminal. Useless but much needed terminal fun...
======
dramaticus3
Making it Tweet would be the modern way.

I have one that is simply tweet 'what ever I feel like'

which warns me if I go too long instead of posting

